# McCormick Chicken Seasoning



## Mama (Sep 6, 2008)

So has anyone tried this?  I made some fried chicken fingers and thought I would give it a try.  I dipped my chicken fingers in the egg and hot sauce mix like I normally do and then coated them with a mixture of flour and quite a bit of this seasoning.  About a half bottle for 2 cups of flour.  It was absolutely wonderful!  It had a great flavor!  This will be a new staple in my pantry!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't tried that one yet, but do really like McCormack's "Grilling Seasoning For Chicken".  Definitely light on the salt, big on the flavor.  I use it when grilling, for seasoning flour, when doing hot wings - you name it.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 10, 2008)

My other half swears by McCormick "Broiled Steak Seasoning".  She uses it on EVERYTHING, beef, pork, or chicken.  I'll use it in my Fried Chicken recipe.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

That's just one of the many types of chicken seasonings that i use and it is very good.


----------

